

The Hot Girl Effect: A Month Proving It - gohat
http://sirdg.com/2011/01/the-hot-girl-effect-a-month-proving-it-2/

======
te_platt
Most people are nice. Most people are glad to help. Most people don't like
wasting their time. Most people don't want to be taken advantage of.

Given those conditions I think this article makes good sense. Approaching
people with those conditions in mind usually has good results. Most people are
happy to give advice because it is free [lawyer joke here] and the giver feels
like they are helping. It is much harder to ask for money because the giver is
likely to have a greater sense of being taken advantage of.

------
miriamglassman
The hardest part is really finding the courage and right strategy to approach
these people. I've done it. And you are right. Many will talk. But the hardest
part for me was working through my own personal discomfort and putting myself
in a frame of mind to think it was "realistic" to get a response. (oh and good
work with the title)

------
Jun8
Hmm, I wonder if the "hot girl" analogy breaks up, i.e. he should also test
trying to strike a conversation with random beautiful women.

